# PNW Tree Octopus habitat!



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

Its been under construction for a while but I finally got the habitat planted for my Pacific Northwest Tree Octopus !


















Its a converted JBJ 12 gallon nano reef tank. cork bark tile on the back with planters silconed. also experimented with silicone of driftwood to the sides to give it vertical dimension.





























More pics here:
http://s164.photobucket.com/albums/u10/sharkdude1/PNW Octopus/


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is where you can find more information on this rare and elusive creature:

Save The Pacific Northwest Tree Octopus


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

that thing needs more height!!! 

hahaha! very nice tank


----------



## mvlawn (May 11, 2010)

It should be easy to feed lol. Nice setup on the plants.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Are these real? I heard they arnt real...


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

mvlawn said:


> It should be easy to feed lol. Nice setup on the plants.


Yeah, I can feed it dusted crickets, waxworms, ocassional garden snails, or culled pdf froglets! 

Thanks on the plants. I have had them since the last SCADS meeting just growing in a temp viv in my garage until I could get this viv constructed.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

off the site:

"Participate in tree octopus awareness marches. You can demonstrate their plight during the march by having your friends dress up as tree octopuses while you attack them in a lumber jack costume."


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

That's a small specimen. It might outgrow the viv. I might be wrong on this, but I heard that their favorite prey are Spotted Owls.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

thedude said:


> "Participate in tree octopus awareness marches. You can demonstrate their plight during the march by having your friends dress up as tree octopuses while you attack them in a lumber jack costume."


I know what I'm doing next weekend! 

Peace
Shawn


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

The tree octopus is good eating. Delectable when fresh but they fetch a high price (being rare and highly dangerous to hunt). Nice specimen you got there, beware the beak.... lol.


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 21, 2010)

I used to do conservation work out in the Cascades and Olympic Mountains...we used to do tree octopus habitat restoration work, every so often we'd see one flit through the branches....and yes spotted owls are it's favorite food...you may have a hard time keeping it alive.


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

BSA: Tree Octopus Protection Vs. Sasquatch Traditions

Jeez not the sasquatch too..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

They are easer to find once you know how to call them. M----WOOOHW M-------WOO-WHOOHW! They nest in the hallucinogenic lichens endemic to the PNW. 
For octopodlet availability pm me


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I herd you has mudkips too.


----------

